# I want you to know how much I appreciate the ride



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Zero..... tip.... thats all I care about .....your words of praise are meaningless...

I hate that phrase I appreciate the ride.....so tonight I had a beer at a local place I know the bartender uses lyft....after she gave my beer I took the change and stuffed in my pocket and told how much I appreciate the serving of my beer...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> told how much I appreciate the serving of my beer...


That's cold man... no five stars?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Not even a Bountiful Beer Badge??


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You know.
Do that often to the same bartender
And you can die of thirst.

Or even have " special additives" in your next drink . . .

Next time
Go to the Uber Bar !
Where you order a beer on an app.
Another drunk recieves a ping.
You recieve your beer.
All you have to do is pay and rate.
" 3 stars my bartender was short !"

And uber charges the bar 50%

( if no one in the bar accepts your ping. 
People out on the street are then pinged.
7 minute destination beer & a shot)

1*
The Urinal was clogged.
The floor was sticky.
My elbo got wet on the bar.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You know.
> Do that often to the same bartender
> And you can die of thirst.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

So many cheapskates in town for the neuroscience conference this week. Not a single tip from any of these tightwads. Looks like I'll be passing out 3 star ratings like Halloween candy all week, lol.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Just saw article last week... 1/4 or 1/3 of renters have less than 400 in savings.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

joebo1963 said:


> Zero..... tip.... thats all I care about .....your words of praise are meaningless...
> 
> I hate that phrase I appreciate the ride.....so tonight I had a beer at a local place I know the bartender uses lyft....after she gave my beer I took the change and stuffed in my pocket and told how much I appreciate the serving of my beer...


I did a slight variation with the gal who cut may hair. 5 stars written on the receipt where you leave a tip.Priceless look on here face. I won't be going back there again.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> You know.
> Do that often to the same bartender
> And you can die of thirst.
> 
> ...


After reading this a Uber exec just got his next bonus for just this kind of idea.

No kidding though Uber wants to be in the bartender business, check out UberWorks. Lol , Uber's version of a temp agency with Independent contractors of course. Smh.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Seth619navy said:


> Looks like I'll be passing out 3 star ratings like Halloween candy all week


Why so generous? 1-star is the better option.


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

I like to give them the benefit of the doubt that they might tip in the app, which around 1 out of 10 actually do, lol.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

It really is astonishing how badly the tipping mentality has deteriorated. My generation would NEVER think of stiffing someone in the service industry on a tip; unless it was truly hideous service. But I guess it's just part of the "it's all about me" mindset of our society. Idk.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> My generation would NEVER think of stiffing someone in the service industry on a tip


Hmmm, I'm guessing then that you must be around 95-100 years old?


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Hmmm, I'm guessing then that you must be around 95-100 years old?


Well.....seeing that Goober would be 90 years old if he were still with us.....


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Hmmm, I'm guessing then that you must be around 95-100 years old?


That is correct.


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm not old and I would never neglect to tip a service person.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I am old and I hardly ever tip. Hell when I used to be a server over 30 years ago in a small town it was the older people who tipped the least.


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I can see that, most are on a fixed income.


----------

